# Dove Hunt Opener Sept 1st, Sunday?



## WildWestDucks (Sep 26, 2017)

Like the title says, the Dove Opener is on a Sunday. I cant remember if that throws it off and it might be a day early or a day later? I cant remember if there was a special rule on that. 

I've checked DWR website and its only got info for last season, anyone know more on this?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

My guess is it will be sep 2 on monday.
I dont believe federal law allows it to be opened in august.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

State law prohibits a hunt from opening on a Sunday in Utah. Federal law prohibits dove season from opening before September 1. This years dove hunt will open Monday September 2.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Feds say September 1st, that's when it opens IMO. It's a Federal Migratory bird. so how the he!! can the State say otherwise?? If Christmas falls on a Sunday, are we suppose to celebrate it on Monday? "Only Utah".-O,-


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's a federal bird regulated by the state.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Feds say September 1st, that's when it opens IMO. It's a Federal Migratory bird. so how the he!! can the State say otherwise?? If Christmas falls on a Sunday, are we suppose to celebrate it on Monday? "Only Utah".-O,-


Christmas is for celebrating the birth of the Son of God, the very reason behind the religious observance of the sabbath. So no, there's no need to move it. Unfortunately the start of hunting season is not a religious observance (although many of us treat it as such), so it gets the bump.


----------

